# Ariens 27 ton or Huskee 28 ton



## arodrigz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking for a new splitter and was considering the 27 Ton Ariens with a Suburu Robins 169cc engine for $1599 at home depot and a 3 year warranty or the 28 Ton Huskee with a Honda GC 190cc engine and 3 year warranty.  

The Ariens has a bit of a smaller foot print in that it is about 10-12 inches narrower saving a foot of garage space.  It also has several attachments that can be purchased for it like a light kit.  I also noticed that the oil reservoir is mounted parallel to the cylinder whereas on the Huskee, the reservoir is perpendicular to the cylinder and acts as the axle for the unit.  It would seem to me that the Ariens design would put less stress on the reservoir.  Although I think that the best solution would be to have a reservoir that was not integrated into the axle at all; even in the ariens, the back portion of the reservoir is part of the axle.  However, I have not found many splitters that have a separate axle where the reservoir is mounted independent of the axle (sort of the like the engine is mounted on one side independent of the axle) in this price range at at this tonnage.  

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  If you have a better recommendation, let me know. 

Here is a link to both splitters:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.tractorsupply.com/huskee-reg-28-ton-log-splitter-2152374

Thanks


----------



## blel (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never heard of the reservoir/axle being an issue. I'd save some money and get the Huskee 22 ton. The Briggs engine is fine. Plus, I don't like the way the front of the cylinder on the Ariens is unsupported.


----------



## arodrigz (Jan 18, 2012)

blel said:
			
		

> I have never heard of the reservoir/axle being an issue. I'd save some money and get the Huskee 22 ton. The Briggs engine is fine. Plus, I don't like the way the front of the cylinder on the Ariens is unsupported.



The huskee 22 ton certainly is cheaper.  They currently have it for $999 however, I just got off the phone with tractor supply and they don't take competitors coupons so I can't use my 20% off coupon to harbor freight for one item.  However, I can use it at Home Depot. So got to think on it a bit.


----------



## freeburn (Jan 18, 2012)

I would stay away from the Ariens. The cylinder mount is questionable. Huskee/Speeco is an excellent brand for the money and their customer service has been proven. The design and finish on their machines is evidence of it. Are you dead set on the higher tonnage machine or just the motor?


----------



## arodrigz (Jan 18, 2012)

freeburn said:
			
		

> I would stay away from the Ariens. The cylinder mount is questionable. Huskee/Speeco is an excellent brand for the money and their customer service has been proven. The design and finish on their machines is evidence of it. Are you dead set on the higher tonnage machine or just the motor?



Looking for a good alternate to the hondas.  They seem to take the price up a bit and I've heard a lot of good things about the suburus.

The cylinder was not that much of a concern to me in that cylinders are unsupported all the time.  I.E. backhoes.  Even the speeco cylinder floats an inch or so off the I beam and only connects at one spot on the back.  As long as the Ariens side front mounts are well done, this should not be an issue.  I'll stop by and look at them today.  

Did you have another thought on the suburus?


----------



## Stegman (Jan 18, 2012)

arodrigz said:
			
		

> blel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Home Depot will allow that? That's great news. I have about half a dozen of those coupons lying around.


----------



## Mike T (Jan 18, 2012)

freeburn said:
			
		

> I would stay away from the Ariens. The cylinder mount is questionable. Huskee/Speeco is an excellent brand for the money and their customer service has been proven. The design and finish on their machines is evidence of it. Are you dead set on the higher tonnage machine or just the motor?



You actually are speaking about the Troy splitter. The Ariens is built up much more than that in the cylinder mount and there have been photos posted here about the beefed up cylinder reinforcements on the Ariens.
I compared and went with the Ariens. It is a great machine. The Public Works head mechanic told me the Robins motor is a super machine and he would go with that or a Honda commercial motor.
I also got 10% off for opeining up a HD credit card.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 18, 2012)

Be aware the GC190 isn't one of the commercial engines. I know it's better than the 160 series but some of Hondas consumer engines haven't been all that great. The subaru engine has gotten fantastic reviews.


----------



## Dieselhead (Jan 18, 2012)

aeriens 27 is a great splitter used one alot Id love to buy one if I got up some $$$$


----------



## punchy (Jan 19, 2012)

i so far love my 27t Ariens.  no issues at all.  starts easy, usually 1 pull.  has split everything i put on it.  i would like to get the log cradle for it


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 19, 2012)

Of the two, I'd buy the Huskee because of the trunion vs. end mount system.  No complaints ever on the latter, but plenty on the former.
But I'd also buy the 22 ton, because unless you're splitting gnarly wood you wouldn't notice much, if any, difference.

But I'd REALLY look into something else than any of the above for a reason that doesn't get enough talk: both of those units have the tires right where your feet would go on both sides--and they get in the way.  That's my biggest pet peeve with most of these splitters, including my Yard Machines.

S


----------



## arodrigz (Jan 19, 2012)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Of the two, I'd buy the Huskee because of the trunion vs. end mount system.  No complaints ever on the latter, but plenty on the former.
> But I'd also buy the 22 ton, because unless you're splitting gnarly wood you wouldn't notice much, if any, difference.
> 
> But I'd REALLY look into something else than any of the above for a reason that doesn't get enough talk: both of those units have the tires right where your feet would go on both sides--and they get in the way.  That's my biggest pet peeve with most of these splitters, including my Yard Machines.
> ...



What other machines would you consider?


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not too sure of the brands I've seen, but there are some that have been posted around here that don't have the issues I've found with mine and the ones you're looking at.  I'll post what I find if others don't.

S


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I've discovered a couple things: for the tires to be out of the way, it needs to be a horizontal unit only, and they can be 2-way or push-through-the wedge style.  Examples: http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Blue-Max-6212-Log-Splitter/p7350.html, http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Iron-&-Oak-BHPCLS15-Log-Splitter/p5027.html, or http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Ramsplitter-H20-1-Log-Splitter/p3489.html. Don't know much about the former, but the latter two get good reviews.  And all have the better cylinder mount.

Looks like this was the only one I cold find with horizontal/vertical options and no tire interference: http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Blue-Max-6212-Log-Splitter/p7350.html.

Again, not sure on the brand.  I would think there must be other options out there, but then again the tire placement might be a function of the balance needed for horizontal/vertical operation.  Though I split almost everything horizontally, I'm a scrounger and there have been some crazy large pieces I've needed to use vertical.

I know some might not care about the tire location, but I find myself kicking them often and cursing the design.

Let us know what you find and decide.

S


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2012)

Random thoughts . . .

You don't hear of too many people that buy a hydraulic splitter and regret their purchase . . . regardless of brand, engine or tonnage. 

Anything designed and/or made by a person can and will eventually break down or fail . . . most folks have not had a lot of problems with any particular splitter. One thing about the internet is when you read about a product failing and then read a couple more folks who report something similar, suddenly it seems like the problem may be widespread . . . when many more folks who have had the same product for years may have had no problem. Just saying that there can be problems, but sometimes we tend to overthink things.

Engine . . . I started out wanting a Honda engine . . . I love Hondas. I have a Honda Accord, Honda Foreman ATV and a Honda motor. I ended up getting a better deal on a splitter powered by a Briggs. Honestly, unless you go with a remanufactured engine put together by a high school student failing shop class you should be good for many years.

Light kits and accessories . . . just bling in my opinion. Fenders, lights, fuzzy dice and the Hula girl figurine are just extras . . . and aren't all that necessary. I do like my splitting cradle though.

Reservoir axle . . . I haven't heard of any failures of this component . . . maybe if you tried driving the splitter over a rock pile . . . that might be bad.

Tires . . . gotta agree with Thinking . . . it's the one thing I don't like about most splitters . . . especially coming from a tractor mounted splitter . . . most models have the tires in the way . . . but you adapt . . . the alternative is to go with expensive models, make your own or go back to using the splitting maul.

Trunion issue . . . as mentioned this may be a problem . . . a few members had issues . . . many more members have not had issues. Me . . . after over three years of use and many cords of wood at this point I don't worry too much about my splitter design. That said . . . I also take care not to stress it either . . . if the round doesn't split immediately and there is some strain I stop immediately and re-adjust . . . after all . . . no sense in tempting fate.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 19, 2012)

Its a great splitter - I've owned mine for over a year and sent many cord through it.

Suby Robin engine is top notch - equal to the Honda GX series.  http://robinamerica.com/pfeatures.aspx?pid=161  <--- check out this link

As for the cylinder mount, its not the same setup as MTD and the like...it is beefed up around the mount - should not cause any issues.

If you have any specific questions, let me know.  This is a well made and well designed splitter.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 19, 2012)

Lookin' at mofo's pics, it looks like the wheels on the Ariens are more out of the way than the others.  That's what I would do if I wanted to buy local.

S


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 19, 2012)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Lookin' at mofo's pics, it looks like the wheels on the Ariens are more out of the way than the others.  That's what I would do if I wanted to buy local.
> 
> S



Yep, and the engine is clear of your splitting area - very little risk of wood hitting the engine when horizontal.  The valve to operate the splitter is also located in the center (rather than left or right side), so you can operate it from either side.  The small footprint is pretty nice when your going into a tight area to split....

It costs a little more than the other local options, but you can clearly see they spent some extra time/$$$ with the planning and material used to build it.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 19, 2012)

Generally speaking Ariens equipment is pretty well built, even the pro-sumer stuff you see at Home Depot. In fact they don't sell separate lines of equipment for snow blowers and splitters for the big box stores like some manufacturers do.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the look of the 
Arien . . . tires seem better placed, engine located further back . . . even the fenders which are usually useless flimsy plastic affairs look to be metal.


----------



## arodrigz (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm pretty much convinced to go with the Ariens whether I get the discount or not.  There is a lawn power equipment store a couple hours south of me that is running a special on the the same splitter with the Bravely name (owned by Ariens).  They are asking a little over $1400 for it with the added table and the log cradle included so that's not too bad of a deal.  So Ill either go with the Ariens from HD or the bravely from this other company.  I'll let you know what I get in the next few days when I hear back from HD.  Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 20, 2012)

arodrigz said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much convinced to go with the Ariens whether I get the discount or not.  There is a lawn power equipment store a couple hours south of me that is running a special on the the same splitter with the Bravely name (owned by Ariens).  They are asking a little over $1400 for it with the added table and the log cradle included so that's not too bad of a deal.  So Ill either go with the Ariens from HD or the bravely from this other company.  I'll let you know what I get in the next few days when I hear back from HD.  Thanks for all the responses.



Its called Gravely...a company that Ariens bought awhile back.

Sounds like one heck of a deal!  Good luck with it and be sure to post up some pictures.


----------



## arodrigz (Jan 20, 2012)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> arodrigz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL; I knew that, I guess it's just been a long day


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 20, 2012)

blel said:
			
		

> I have never heard of the reservoir/axle being an issue. I'd save some money and get the Huskee 22 ton. The Briggs engine is fine. Plus, I don't like the way the front of the cylinder on the Ariens is unsupported.


Holy crap man where have you been. Speeco had quite an issue with that. Basically its don't road them or else. Yes they break all the time if roaded. No springs so just think what a few pot holes can do.


----------



## Biglumber (Jan 20, 2012)

I have 14 months and 5 cords on my ariens. Even at 1599 I think it is well made and worth it.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 20, 2012)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Generally speaking Ariens equipment is pretty well built, even the pro-sumer stuff you see at Home Depot. In fact they don't sell separate lines of equipment for snow blowers and splitters for the big box stores like some manufacturers do.



You mean like painting a red Ariens black and putting the Sno-Tek name on them and selling them side by side at Home Depot ?


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 20, 2012)

If you can get it with the table and log cradle for close to the same scratch, get on it.

S


----------



## mikebaneck (Jan 21, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an Ariens/Gravely.  I've also been running an Ariens 27-ton for a couple of years and haven't had a single issue.  Something else to note, I know you were concerned about the location of the reservior, but something that the dealer who sold it to me pointed out is the fact that Ariens reservior is actually serviceable.  On most other splitters, the entire axle would have to be removed to service it which could get VERY expensive.

Also, yes, the Suburu engine is a great commercial engine while Honda's GX is really a consumer engine.  

And...Ariens/Gravely is American made!  The Huskee components are manufactured in China.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 21, 2012)

billb3 said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually they aren't the same blower when you look at them and the Snow Tek say by Ariens but it certainly isn't marketed as a direct Ariens blower. I do get your point though.

I was just pointing out that if you get an Orange Ariens piece of equipment at Home Depot it's the same piece of equipment you'll buy at a local shop.

That being said I do not like the way the cylinder is mounted either but I bet Ariens would stand behind it if you had issues.

The Sno-Tek lines are better than the MTD line when you look at them both.


----------



## arodrigz (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I finally got one!  After negotiating with the home depot manager, he agreed to honor my 20% off coupon.  However, they worked for over a week to special order one for me and were not able to get one in.  In the meantime, I contacted the lawn company that was running a sale and although the sale was over, because the page had not been removed from the web, the owner agreed to sell it to me at the on sale price and, he just happened to be taking a trip to indy for the superbowl and offered to drive it up to me.  But wait, it gets better!  On Friday he called and gave me that bad news.  He was unable to get his hands on a 27 ton machine but offered to sell me the 34 ton machine for just a few dollars more.  I agreed and, as of an hour ago, I am the proud new owner of a 34 ton Ariens.  I'm a very happy guy  Thanks for all the input; now I've got my work cut out for me.  No more excuses.


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 29, 2012)

congrats!  

post some pictures once you get it.


----------

